# Seminary Libraries that will loan books to non-students?



## thistle93 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi! Do you know any seminary libraries that will loan books to non-students and ship them in the mail to them (if person is willing to pay shipping charges). I am doing some independent theological research with preparation for a possible THM degree and I would like to have some extra resources without having to purchase them. I do not live near a seminary or I would just go do research there. Thank you! 


For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Tim (Feb 24, 2014)

Have you checked with your local public library in Logan? The best way is to start with an institution at which you have privileges, and then get _them_ to request from another institution.


----------



## Tim (Feb 24, 2014)

Also, are you an alumnus at any university? Check for alumni access to that library.


----------



## arapahoepark (Feb 25, 2014)

You're probably not in Denver but, Denver Seminary does. You have to buy a library card that is 25 dollars. I am sure there are other places that do a similar thing.


----------

